# Murray is to be Sold



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like the Chinese are going to out in the ownership of Murray. Today they are expected to announce in bankruptcy court who the new owner is to be.

http://www.tennessean.com/business/archives/04/12/62803648.shtml?Element_ID=62803648

The article is interesting but does not have much info, Anybody heard anything today would be appreciated.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Strong rumors that Briggs & Stratten will be buying it for the money Murray owes them.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the thread I posted in the "Turf Talk" forum here:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6510


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Murray Update over in Turf News.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update Neil! I suspect that if they knew they were gonna have to absorb Murray and it problems, they might not have been so eager to buy Simplicity. That represents two quite large outlays of cash in one year. Hopefully they can pull the bacon out of the fire.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

bontai Joe said:


> Hopefully they can pull the bacon out of the fire.


Or more aptly put, keep their bacon out of the fire. lol

I don't know if that would be a good thing, with B&S buying Murray. I guess we'll see.

Bob


----------



## indianajo (Apr 15, 2009)

*Murray exists?*

I haven't seen a Murray rider for sale for 7 or 8 years, and we are 100 miles from both ohio and tennessee. If they are going to operate they need to bribe somebody to stock them. Their quality was good enough in '98 I'm still mowing 23 acres with one after repairs, I couldn't get the 1000 hour MF 245 going after the transmission went. That kind of life and repairability doesn't match today's consumer that enjoys going to big box retailer and getting great bargains on the same **** thing over and over again year after year after . . . .
Sleazyrider, this is a really old thread, did you notice?


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

LMAO!! I didn't even notice that! LOL Sometimes, resurrecting a defunct thread can be a good thing, tho, not my intention. I just didn't see the dates.

If you haven't seen any Murray riders for sale in that long, maybe you aren't looking. I see them all the time. In fact, on the other forum that I'm on, there are a couple of mid '80's GT's for sale in Illinois. If I was closer, I'd jump on them in a heartbeat...cuz I already have a mid '80's Murray GT. with the stuff that I do with mine, a lawn tractor would have exploded by now....several times. lol


Bob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have quite a few murrays- theyre a decent tractor - i see them all the time on craigslist , unfortunately they want a ton of money for them- i want mine cheep or freebies- LOL! Heck can always use the spare parts.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

I only have one and it is a garden tractor. It came with AG tires already installed, and a complete set of turf tires & wheels, front & rear, brand new starter, brand new battery, 42" deck....for $200. Since then, I've installed a 2000lb winch on the rear, along with a box blade. I did recently buy a 42" front mount plow on ebay...........for $6.49! lol (still can't get over that) All n'all, I like my Murray and in all honesty, I wouldn't have even considered a Murray for toughness, but, from what I understand, Murray GT's from the 70's & 80's are real good tractors. 










Bob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 80s murray ( agway badged) , 2 '94s, a '90 , 2 '99's and a '03 . They can all take a beating and keep going- the agway i used for trail riding/offroading back north and handled it alot better then i expected. Most of them i got free, while others wernt really that expensive, mainly because they needed a ton of work to get them going.

Id like to find more- for the right price .....


----------

